# I love tourist season



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

I just love it here! After being messed about by work, I decided to go to the Guitarman to drown my sorrows (in cola as I driving there ). Within 3 minutes of parking the bike, I'm sitting down chatting to a young couple from Sweden on their last day in CM before heading off for the islands. When they left, I joined some freinds and chatted and joked with some Australian holiday makers (another young couple I met earlier this week at the same place). I arrived at 10:30ish and by midnight these guys left too. Chatting to a mate from America, when a Dutch friend arrives with his lady. 

I have been to the Guitarman very night this week and met new people each time - it can get a bit same-ish outside of high season, but this time of the year, its cool and comfortable in the evenings and every night is different.


----------

